# nismo 330f steering wheel



## Matvei27 (Sep 28, 2014)

I already have the 360mm versions. Looking for the smaller 330mm. Let me know what you have.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

330 NISMO Brand new? PM me


----------



## Matvei27 (Sep 28, 2014)

blubox said:


> 330 NISMO Brand new? PM me


This website disabled PMs for newer users for some reason. Send me an email here: mvevitsis (at) icloud.com

If you have one I'll buy it. I can link you my eBay feedback and stuff. Send me a message!


----------



## Matvei27 (Sep 28, 2014)

blubox said:


> 330 NISMO Brand new? PM me



Waiting on your email; can pay with Paypal.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Forgot to specify that it is a 

330mm in diameter with old school NISMO logo.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Here is the NISMO 330mm OLD logo steering wheel photo as requested along with some other JDM goodies.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

some more.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

All the goodies are brand new.


----------



## dajap (Sep 19, 2015)

I can't PM yet. Can you email me a price for the steering wheel? [email protected]


----------



## Matvei27 (Sep 28, 2014)

This post is old; I already bought it from him.


----------



## dajap (Sep 19, 2015)

Cool... Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

All sold?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------

